# Horse auction (joke)



## dmmj (Sep 3, 2011)

Little Johnny attended a horse auction with his father. He watched as his father moved from horse to horse, running his hands up and down the horse's legs and rump, and chest. After a few minutes, Johnny asked, 'Dad, why are you doing that?' His father replied, 'Because when I'm buying horses,I have to make sure that they are healthy and in good shape before I buy. 
Johnny, looking worried, said, 'Dad, I think the UPS guy wants to buy Mom


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh that sick!! To funny.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 3, 2011)




----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Well Mom lives on a different route then me, that's for sure.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 3, 2011)

Oh great! Now every time I read about someone waiting for the UPS guy or the FEDex guy to bring them a baby, I'm going to think of this joke.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 3, 2011)

Just the Moms or everybody Yvonne?


----------



## ascott (Sep 3, 2011)

You're killin me here Captain.....laughed so damn hard......made me think of Mary Anne cause I almost peed my pants....LOL 

ps. Just funnin ya Mary Anne


----------



## Angi (Sep 4, 2011)

Why do kid jokes always have to be about little Johnny? LOL! I have a little Johnny, well he is big now. I guess it makes it even funnier for me.


----------

